# Rings and Bases NEED HELP ASAP



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

I just purshcased a stevens 200 in .243. I ordered a bushnell elite 3200 10x40mm scope for it today, so it should be on its way. I was just looking for rings and bases and discovered i have no idea what im doing!!! Never done this, dont know whats good, whats not, and what will fit. Any help is greatly appreciated! thanks


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I believe Leupold's website has a chart of base availability for most every rifle. It should even tell you what height rings you should need. Don't panic.... it couldn't be easier. :wink:


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Try seekins, there making good stuff for a pretty good price, take a look and if you call him up he will be glad to help you out.

stephen


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Same bases as a Savage Model 11/111, you'll probably need medium, possibly high rings. Personally, I prefer Weaver type bases and Warne rings but if you are looking to go inexpensive (I'm guessing this as you bought a Stevens 200), Weaver bases and either Weaver or Leupold's cheap weaver style model...


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

alright i just want to make sure i understand this. all i need to worry about is to buy a base meant for the stevens. then the rings can be whatever as long as theyre 1"?

and whats the difference with the extended bases? do i need one?



NDTerminator said:


> Same bases as a Savage Model 11/111, you'll probably need medium, possibly high rings.
> 
> 
> > So the purpose of the med to high rings is just to clear the scope right? Sorry for all the questions just want to make sure i know what im doing before i go out and buy the wrong parts


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The rings/bases would have to be compatible. If you take the terminator's advice, which is always a good thing :wink: , you would use weaver style bases and weaver style rings. Do NOT have to be Weaver brand, however. Just means the style that clamps to the base, but with a cross slot in the base that aligns with a sleeved screw on each ring. If you use standard rings and bases, from a myriad of manufacturers, the key word would be "standard", and would consist of a dovetail front ring and a rear ring that is held in place by opposing screw heads.

It's not as hard as I may be making it sound. 

Extended bases? Do you mean extension rings? Extension rings allow for short or long scopes or short or long shooters :lol: . Not needed very often. However, "reversible" bases can be useful. That gets a little more complicated and requires knowing the scope you're going to mount, etc.. All of that should be explained on Leupold's website.

Maybe the termintator or another one familiar with Savages will respond with some input, but my knowledge is mostly with Rem. 700's, and since I'm tall my scopes are typically mounted as far forward as the rear ring will allow in the standard position, so a reversible front base is often useful.

As to ring height, again I'm talking 700's, but I can almost always use low rings with a 40mm or less scope as long as the barrel is close to a sporter contour. Varmint barrels require medium rings with a 40mm obj. I don't believe I have any rifles with high rings installed.

Did I make it as clear as mud?


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

haha yeah clear as mud. thanks for the reply. i got on weavers site to try to figure it all out again. i think what i need is the grand slam dovetail two peice base which is part #48906 and i chose the new weaver tactical 1" high rings part #48350. could somebody help me out and make sure those will work with my gun and scope?? :lol: :lol: :lol: stevens 200 .243 with bushnell 3200 elite 10x40 scope. i would greatly appriciate it!! thanks!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Dovetail bases will NOT work with those rings. You need what Weaver calls "top mount" bases.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Csquared said:


> Dovetail bases will NOT work with those rings. You need what Weaver calls "top mount" bases.


alright so part #48227 which is the weaver grand slam steel top mount base and their new tactical rings #48350 will work with my gun and scope then?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks to me like that combo will work. Your scope may be a bit higher than necessary, but that's better than the other way around :wink:


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

alright thanks a lot for the help! so pretty much what i need to remember is dovetail bases go with dovetail rings, standard bases with standard rings... but those tactical rings can go with the standard bases along with the tactical bases?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

blowefosho, check into DNZ products. Their Ded Nutz 1 piece base and rings are great. I suppose they are not top of the line, but for what you need they will be great. I have replaced most of my bases and rings with them. Midway and Natchez, and optics planet sell them, and they have their own website if you can't find what you are looking for. They are much easier to mount and they hold very tightly.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I honestly can't tell you what "tactical" actually connotates, in that context, exactly...and I doubt anyone else could either. :lol:

I know what they are implying, but I guess I'm somewhat of a skeptic.

But to answer your question, any type of weaver *style* cross-slot rings should work with any type of weaver *style* bases...whether they be the type you are considering or a picatinny rail, etc.

Now that you have me thinking about it, I'm not aware of any so called "tactical" rings that are made for anything other than a cross-slot base. It's time for some of the tactical experts to join in, as I'm tapped out! I'm sure the terminator will be back.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

the tactical rings im talkin about is on the weaver site under their new 2008 products. i dont know if those "tactical" rings have to fit the "tactical" bases listed right below them or if they can fit the weaver standard base


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

i think thats what youre saying Csquared


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

blowefosho, here is a pic of the dednutz bases. The base and the bottom of the ring are one piece so you always get perfect alignment. The matte base is the Savage long action version of what you would want for the .243. I think they only make them in Medium and High for the Savage/Stevens. I used this on my Savage 110FP 25-06 with a Leupold VXIII 4.5-14X40, and it worked very nicely. It is going to sit on my Savage 116 7mm rem mag now.

As far as "tactical" rings and bases, I am pretty sure it is 75% marketing scheme to sell a different, not always better, style of ring and base for more $$$[/img]


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Blow, probably the easiest thing to do is to take your rifle & scope to a local gun shop and have them help you pick out a set of rings/bases rather than try to figure it out here and order on line. For a nominal fee most will mount, level, and bore sight it for you, too.

Generally speaking, "Tactical" rings are made of heavy steel, are very heavy duty, add unneeded weight to a sporter, and cost up the ying. They are meant for sniper rifles, are sometimes used by the long range "Sendero" type hunters , and are a good idea on the really big, heavy recoiling magnums.

You won't need them. Your 243 is not exactly a firebreather and you won't be shooting with human life on the line, so you simply don't need the same bases & rings a guy like me needs on my work rifle.

The height of bases you need is predicated on the size of your scope's objective lens, and secondarily to your stock design and your shooting form. As a general rule, you want your scope mounted as close to the barrel as it can be w/o the bottom of the objective making contact with the top of the barrel. I have rifles that use rings from Low all the way to Extra High, depending on the overall set up. As a general rule, a 40MM objective will work fine with Medium height rings the majority of the time.

The purpose of Extended Rings is to allow some additional forward/backward adjustment of the scope to give you perfect eye relief (distance between your eye & the rear lens). If you look at Chris' (Laite319) picture, you can see that his scope is not centered in the rings, but mounted as far forward as possible. If he needed more eye relief, he would have to use Extended Rings with that set up. I have them on a couple long actions on which I have relatively short tubed scopes mounted.

I really think for simplicity sake as well as starting out cost, you want to look at Weaver bases and Weaver rings. The are affordable, work very well, and about every gun shop carries them. The less expensive Leupold alum Weaver style rings (I think they are called Rifleman or some such thing) work fine and won't cost you an arm & a leg, either. I have them on a couple rifles and have no complaints, other than they are sort of ugly.

If you want to spend more, look at the high end Leupolds, Millet or Warne (heavy duty steel)...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> If you look at Chris' (Laite319) picture, you can see that his scope is not centered in the rings, but mounted as far forward as possible.


I should have mentioned that. I have not actually shot this barrel yet, so the scope isn't sitting where it will be when I am shooting. I just wanted to try to show clearance. All the rings I had before the dednutz were medium height. I will not use medium again if at all possible. I will post a pic to show the difference between the medium and low on a 40mm objective.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

These are all 40mm objectives. The top is dednutz medium height, the bottom is Leupold standard medium height, and the middle is the dednutz low. You can easily see the difference. The lows still offer plenty of clearance, but I don't have lift my head at all to see through the scope as I do with the mediums.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Is that marker all over your scope laite?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope, I had a little fun with this one on the Leupold Custom Shop website. It is 6.5-20X40LR in gunmetal with red splatter. I had them laser engrave the yote and my name too as you can see. One of those things you have to try once. Damn spendy though.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Talley light weight rings. They are one piece and simple 40 dollars for a set from swfa. The seekins are top notch but a little more.


----------

